# We lost a twin, will it be absorbed?



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Thank you for any advice.

We sadly found out at 12.4 weeks (scan) that we lost twin 1 at around a day before 9 weeks? We were told by the Sonographer that the sac and baby will be absorbed as it was still there, small but there? 

Also we have been told by the Midwife that there is a cut off point at 9 weeks when the body might not absorb it and it could bring the other baby slightly early towards the very end?

We were told there is nothing to worry about is this right?

Thank you.

Poppins


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, don't worry, they usually become reabsorbed at this stage. I'm sorry for your loss, please let me know if i can do anything,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you emily. xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
Julst a quick update to let you know the 20 weeks scan went well, and the other twin had been completelt absorbed.

Our bambino was very lively and it was magical to see, I said a little goodbye to our little angel. Just staying positive now and every week is coming by quite fast now!!! 

We are 25 weeks and 1 day gone!!!!

Poppins x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

That will have put your mind at rest, glad everything is going well for you now,

Keep me posted!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you again Emily!


----------

